# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  بک اپ گرفتن در sql?

## vB.N3T

*سلام
دوستان در sql server 2005 وقتی میخواهیم از بانک بک اپ بگیریم رو اون راست کلیک میکنیم و task و بعد از اون backup رو میزنیم و فایل در مسیر مربوطه ذخیره میشه

وقتی این فایل رو ببریم رو یه سیستم دیگه فکر کنم بخوای اونجا بازش کنی عررور میده

استادمون گفت برید به پوشه دیتا بیس دو تا فایل به نامه های my.class و یه فایل دیگه ای  هست اونها رو بریزید رو فلش و بیارید و وقتی اجرا بگیری بانک اجرا میشه؟؟؟؟ اما من این مسیر و این فایل رو ندارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه بانکی که ساخته ام رو بتونم رو سیستم دانشگاه اجرا کنم یا مسیر درست این فایل رو بهم بگه
*

----------


## in_chand_nafar

هنگام Restore کردن بانک اطلاعاتی باید مسیر بانک اطلاعاتی را درست تنظیم کنید تا در مسیر دلخواه شما Restore شود 
*وقتی این فایل رو ببریم رو یه سیستم دیگه فکر کنم بخوای اونجا بازش کنی عررور میده : در صورتیکه منظور از این جمله Restore باشد
در قسمت Backup& Restore سایت به خوبی درباره این موضوع بحث شده است تو اون قسمت مشکل خود را پیگیری کیند 
در ضمن برای راهنمایی بیشتر متن خطای خود را ارائه کنید تا بهتر راهنمایی کنیم
همچنین چک کنید که SQL Version سیستم شما بالاتر از* *SQL  V**ersion دانشگاه نباشد در این صورت Backup بازیابی نخواهد شد
*

----------


## vB.N3T

من هنوز خطا رو ندیدم اما استاد گفته اگه به ایم روش که روی دیتا بیس کلیک کنید و بیارید عررور میده
دوستان در کل یه روش بگید که من بک اپ بگیریم و ببرم که عررور نده ممنون

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.



> من هنوز خطا رو ندیدم اما استاد گفته اگه به ایم روش که روی دیتا بیس کلیک کنید و بیارید عررور میده


استادتون یک چیزی گفته دیگه.
شما وقتی Backup میگیرید کافیه روی سیستم مقصد اونو Restore کنید.
اون چیزی که استاد شما گفته میخواسته شما فایلهای MDF,LDF دیتابیس رو منتقل کنید و در Connection String که در پروژه تون می سازید به اون فایل متصل می شوید. به همین خاطر گفته اگر این فایلها رو بیاری مشکلی پیش نمیاد.
شما هم میتونی این دو فایل رو منتقل کنی.
هم میتونی با همون روش خودت فایل رو منتقل کنی. ولی وقتی با روش خودت فایل رو منتقل کردی باید با استفاده از دستور Restore Database دیتابیس مورد نظرت رو Restore کنی.

----------

